# Broadband



## sammymac (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello moving over to spain soon could any 1 recommend a good broadband provider???also do they do packages
Like britian??phone ,tv and broadband...many thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sammymac said:


> Hello moving over to spain soon could any 1 recommend a good broadband provider???also do they do packages
> Like britian??phone ,tv and broadband...many thanks


movistar/telefonica do that in most areas - pretty much nationally (they own all the infrastructure, too) - but really it depends exactly where you live, because there are a lot of local companies too, some of which do seem to do at least as good a job as movistar & often cheaper


----------



## sammymac (Nov 2, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> movistar/telefonica do that in most areas - pretty much nationally (they own all the infrastructure, too) - but really it depends exactly where you live, because there are a lot of local companies too, some of which do seem to do at least as good a job as movistar & often cheaper


Thanks for your help


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

sammymac said:


> Hello moving over to spain soon could any 1 recommend a good broadband provider???also do they do packages
> Like britian??phone ,tv and broadband...many thanks


Movistar are doing a package at the moment 24'90 per month which includes landline installation,10mb ADSL,free router,free calls to landlines,free calls to Spanish mobiles.After living here for 18years I have tried a few other companies but have gone back to Movistar along with a few other people I know.But, for my calls to the UK I use EWTelco.As said there are other companies around and on paper their prices do look cheaper but when you read the small print they are no where near as good as Movistar.Whoever you decide to go with read the small print to make sure there are no hidden extra's.Regards.
I have the 10mb package but on average getting 6mb even at peak times which is perfect for my needs.Best of luck with your move. www.telefonicainenglish.com


----------



## sammymac (Nov 2, 2012)

soulboy said:


> Movistar are doing a package at the moment 24'90 per month which includes landline installation,10mb ADSL,free router,free calls to landlines,free calls to Spanish mobiles.After living here for 18years I have tried a few other companies but have gone back to Movistar along with a few other people I know.But, for my calls to the UK I use EWTelco.As said there are other companies around and on paper their prices do look cheaper but when you read the small print they are no where near as good as Movistar.Whoever you decide to go with read the small print to make sure there are no hidden extra's.Regards.
> I have the 10mb package but on average getting 6mb even at peak times which is perfect for my needs.Best of luck with your move. www.telefonicainenglish.com


Many thanks,are you aware if theres a download limit with that package??iv had a look on there site and cant see anything..good package regaurdless


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

sammymac said:


> Many thanks,are you aware if theres a download limit with that package??iv had a look on there site and cant see anything..good package regaurdless


No there are no download limits but must stress the download speeds can vary with the area you live in.I know you can get some really good packages in the UK but sorry to say thats the UK and not Spain.Am absolutely content with my download speed.Run two rigs off it plus the wife has just joined the iPad brigade and absolutely no problems whatsoever but hey,at the end of the day it's down to personal preference.You can also get TV through Movistar but not cheap.Even if you don't use Movistar read the small print as some firms have a heavy cancellation fee which can be costly.Best of luck.


----------



## sammymac (Nov 2, 2012)

soulboy said:


> No there are no download limits but must stress the download speeds can vary with the area you live in.I know you can get some really good packages in the UK but sorry to say thats the UK and not Spain.Am absolutely content with my download speed.Run two rigs off it plus the wife has just joined the iPad brigade and absolutely no problems whatsoever but hey,at the end of the day it's down to personal preference.You can also get TV through Movistar but not cheap.Even if you don't use Movistar read the small print as some firms have a heavy cancellation fee which can be costly.Best of luck.


Yes same here,2 kids myself the missis all have laptops,but i dont think we will use them as much in spain mainly because of 
The better weather,i was going to ask about tv aswell in a new thread,who is best for british tv and would you know approx much it comes in at??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sammymac said:


> Yes same here,2 kids myself the missis all have laptops,but i dont think we will use them as much in spain mainly because of
> The better weather,i was going to ask about tv aswell in a new thread,who is best for british tv and would you know approx much it comes in at??


lol all 3 of us sitting here with our laptops - it's raining!!


----------



## sammymac (Nov 2, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> lol all 3 of us sitting here with our laptops - it's raining!!


Well we'l not use them much in the summer months..its dark cold and miserable here.even the dog doesn't
Want to go out and its only 4:45 ....lol


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

sammymac said:


> Yes same here,2 kids myself the missis all have laptops,but i dont think we will use them as much in spain mainly because of
> The better weather,i was going to ask about tv aswell in a new thread,who is best for british tv and would you know approx much it comes in at??


Bring your Sky box with you then you will just have a dish and LNB to buy.Protruding down here but a damn sight warmer than Blighty.


----------



## annfoto (Aug 19, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> movistar/telefonica do that in most areas - pretty much nationally (they own all the infrastructure, too) - but really it depends exactly where you live, because there are a lot of local companies too, some of which do seem to do at least as good a job as movistar & often cheaper


Unless you are moving to (or very close to) a town you may not be able to get a landline in which case you have 3 options for broadband - and none of them particularly fast or cheap:
WiMax if it is available is the best. This is a system that uses an ariel mounted on the roof pointing towards a base station up to 20km away in direct line of sight.
Satelite will work if you can mount a dish pointing to the sky but there is a 3 second delay if you are using Skype.
A dongle with a mobile phone sim - use the company with the strongest 3g signal at your house (if there is one)


----------

